# Whats This 101.28980 Lathe Worth?



## Chris_V (Mar 13, 2015)

I am looking to learn some basic machining and i have came across this lathe. this is just for a guy learning / playing at home. i see myself make a few odd things for my automotive hobby.

so whats it worth provided its in decent condition when i look at it?

from the pics what all is included? i have no clue about this stuff.

thanks


----------



## yendor (Mar 13, 2015)

It looks like a Craftsman 12" - which was produced by Atlas for Sears.

Some good things:

Nice under Drive Stand with Chip Tray
Quick Change Gear Box
Quick Change Tools Post with some extra holders.
I can't tell what chuck is on it now looks like a 3 jaw but there is a 4 jaw in the accessories pictured.

Some things to check:

Take A Mic to the Bed thickness and measure both inner and outer edged where the Carriage Slide and Tailstock Slide ride.
The carriage rides on the outer edge of the bed
The Tailstock rides on the inner edged of the bed.
Ccan you catch a finger nail in a ridge that has been worn by the sliding action of either part.
If NO - Then Mic the thickness of the bed to determine the actual wear - starting at the headstock and every 3 - 6 inches until you reach the end. (record the measurements)
There were (2) different thickness of bed made your will be either .375  - (3/8ths) or .500 (1/2 inch) I don't know enough to say what that one should be.
Check the leadscrew the Acme Thread should have FLAT Tops on the threads. If they are worn to a knife edge they are worn out.
If it can be powered up Check the Power Drive for the Carriage and the Cross Feed. If it can't be powered these can be checked by manually turing the spindle.
Normally wear on the leadscrew  is seen at about 6 inches out from the headstock for about another 12 - 18" where the power drive is used to move the carriage.
Grab all the parts like the compound slide carriage, spindle and give them a side to side shake/pull and check for looseness. you might even want to take a mag base dial indicator along and use it to check for looseness. (some may be just loose gibs or it could be wear)
Take a mirror along and look up under the quick change gear box for chipped teeth same for inside the gear cover for the headstock (Left End.)
I'm sure some others will be along to add some more things to check.

As far as price - well that's all over the board depending on whats available in your neck of the woods.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 14, 2015)

It's a Craftsman 101.28980 (same as Atlas 3995) 12x24, which was the final version built of the 24" between centers made from 1967 until 1972 when the 24" between centers was discontinued.  The 12x36 was made up through March, 1981.  The ways were originally 0.5000/0.4995" thick.  Besides the way thickness you also need to mic the width, especially of the rear one.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 14, 2015)

I paid $1000 for my 101.28990 which is almost Identical to that one.


----------

